
Anyone work for Facebook? Been banned for 48 hours and don't know why - rms
I have one FB account. I have not spammed on Facebook. I have an open dev account and an empty application.<p>I got an official Facebook warning about one year ago for creating a group "For every 100 people that join this group Apple will donate a laptop to a needy child." I think it got to 250 people in an hour and then it was gone.<p>I had a middle name listed on Facebook as "rupertmurdochsucks" which was kind of a running joke. The only thing I can think of is that I recently contacted support about a bug that switched my class year to "Alum." They told me how to fix it and I did. But then maybe the CS person reported me for having a fake name, which seems really stupid, especially because they won't tell me what is going on.<p>
I emailed disabled@facebook.com as instructed and just got an autoreply.<p>Can anyone help me out?
======
ecuzzillo
You seem to have a talent for getting banned from various places.

~~~
rms
just on the internet

~~~
Xichekolas
at least now I understand why you go by 'rms'

------
menloparkbum
I used to work for a huge community site and we would ban people we didn't
like just because it was fun to watch them panic. It sounds like you actually
broke their TOS (fake name, spam group) so you're probably out of luck.

~~~
rms
fake middle name, it was in between my real first and last name

~~~
menloparkbum
that's enough for a bored fB employee to nuke your account.

------
danw
I've had a number of friends who have been banned from facebook for what seem
to us as the tinyest infractions (fake unoffensive funny middle name for
example). They usually get a reply from disabled@facebook explaining why they
were banned within a few hours. Perhaps email again? Be sure to be poilte and
apologetic, they sometimes will reinstate your account if they're in a good
mood.

------
gojomo
How many laptops were donated to needy children?

~~~
Xichekolas
2.5

Duh!

------
snorkel
Consider it a blessing. I got banned for setting my personal name to the name
of my FB app development project. Now I can't control my FB app so I stopped
supporting my FB app. It was a waste of time anyway.

